# Question about Clomid v Menopur??



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello all, Im new 

Im not sure if Im posting this is the right place actually, please tell me if not.

Ive just thrown the fifth tablet of cycle 3 down my neck but the side effects are really bad. My husband has asked me to stop taking it because he's fed up with living with the She Devil and heading to the divorce courts will kind of scupper my baby-making plans! The other side effect I have is that my hair is falling out, and since its thinning anyway due to PCOS I cant continue to risk it.
Im due to see my consultant tomorrow and I wondered about asking for alternatives such as Menopur injections. Has anyone else tried this? 
Im just wondering if he will entertain this idea because Ive only done 3 cycles of Clomid. Whats the normal length of trying on Clomid - does anyone know? 
Ive had the ovarian drilling already and Im on Metformin too. Im in a bit of a rush because Im 39 next month so the clock is ticking very loudly! 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

J-Mo x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi J-Mo. To be honest I think it varies from consultant to consultant. Most seem to recommend 6 months of Clomid before moving you on to other options, however for me I was given a further 6 months so would have been on it for a year. To be honest I've never heard of hair loss being a side effect of Clomid although I know it can be a symptom of PCOS. I'd discuss your concerns with your consultant tomorrow, and the side effects you've experienced and the distress they have caused, and maybe he'll suggest something else. To be honest though I believe things like Menopur can have their own evil side effects that may not be much better than Clomid. Does DH go to your appointments with you? Just thinking that being there whilst your talking to the consultant about things may make him a little more understanding about what you're going through and what the   pills. Also the fact it may be the same if you try other drugs.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

J-Mo - sent you a PM

Tilda xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Rosie

Bit of a sore point! 
I was sitting there this morning in the waiting room of the gynae clinic and it seemed like nearly all the other women had their partners with them. My DH is just so busy and cant spare the time but I do wish he would come more with me and yes he would learn more.

Anyway, I cant have the menopur injections now anyway because my consultant just doesnt give them at that hospital. I even offered to pay for them but he said, no its not that, you are entitled to NHS care and you will get NHS care but he said that they are used mainly for IVF etc and to get them I have to go to a fertility clinic. ? 
But then he said that he will now give me proper follicle tracking, so on Monday afternoon Im having my scan and then he will give me the injection that forces the follicle to release the egg.  He also said that its my call as to when I want to get referred for IVF. So Im thinking continue with Clomid for another 3 months or at least until I get the results from the follicle tracking. 

I feel a lot happier today (CD 7) so today I feel I can cope with more Clomid. Tho ask me that in a few weeks when the PMT kicks in again! 

J-Mo x


----------

